# Video of USS Arthur W. Radford sinking, onboard camera amidships.



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eut442j8z8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

*Radford Sinking Video recorded on the stern by gopro.*


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Pretty cool.


----------

